# 3d house model software



## Paintguyasia (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi everyone!

This is my first post and im not sure which category my question should be posted on

So let me apologize in advance if i am in the wrong forum


I work for a paint and contracting business located in asia.

Our company after explaining the different types of paints and so forth , will offer the client various 3d images of the clients homes in various colours and designs.

My question is
Is there any software that will do this automatically, and if so please recommend some software titles that can do this job.

But im pretty sure there is no program that will do all this with the click of button.

Can anyone please help me out and point me in the direction of attaining this skill? 

Thanks everyone in advance 😃


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Check out Benjamin Moore's website they have some thing like that there. You can also contact Behr paint and they can do a rendition of the project but you have to use Behr paint (not sure what paints you have there.)


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ever seen the ones on SW or BM?
The representation of color is a ballpark at best.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

matt19422 said:


> Ever seen the ones on SW or BM?
> The representation of color is a ballpark at best.


Absolutely true. Everyones monitor will display colours differently. Sometimes it's close, sometimes not close at all. I wish paint companies wouldn't even show available colour choices on their websites.

Spent a bunch of time a while back with a customer who was pretty much refusing to go to their local BM outlet and pick a BM colour. She kept sending me emails of their bedroom and saying that's what she wanted.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Absolutely true. Everyones monitor will display colours differently. Sometimes it's close, sometimes not close at all. I wish paint companies wouldn't even show available colour choices on their websites.
> 
> Spent a bunch of time a while back with a customer who was pretty much refusing to go to their local BM outlet and pick a BM colour. She kept sending me emails of their bedroom and saying that's what she wanted.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by Wildbill7145 View Post
Absolutely true. Everyones monitor will display colours differently. Sometimes it's close, sometimes not close at all. I wish paint companies wouldn't even show available colour choices on their websites.

Spent a bunch of time a while back with a customer who was pretty much refusing to go to their local BM outlet and pick a BM colour. She kept sending me emails of their bedroom and saying that's what she wanted.




:no::yes:


daArch said:


>


----------

